# Hi from Lebanon-Beirut,is there anyone from my country here



## Radi (May 16, 2011)

Hello I recently discovered that I have DP disorder after years of struggle I didn't even that disorder scientifically exist.Looking for friends from Lebanon to meet and share our experiences I am 25 y.o male


----------



## benzogirl (May 15, 2011)

Hi Radi...

I just joined yesterday so new here too. I was brought up in Beirut, but now live in UK. Maybe we could post to each other at some point...great to meet you. Take care.

benzogirl


----------



## Radi (May 16, 2011)

Hey Benzogirl
Too bad you are now in UK but I am glad to know that you lived in Beirut.
tell me more about you,I am 25 y.o my DP started after doing a meditation technique on the third eye called Shambhavi Mahamudra for ISHA foundation.
I stopped this meditation after 1 year of practicing it,I definitely feel much better but II still need some time to fully recover..and I dont know if I will reach that point but I am hoping


----------



## jadmaalouf (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello benzogirl and newbie,

Im from lebanon too, I currently had episodes of DP....Iam not sure if I have it still or not because many of the symptoms are gone but there is
still some of them present. It would be nice if we can talk about it.
what are ur symptoms guys?


----------



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey radii


----------



## Radi (May 16, 2011)

Dear All
I created my profile in May 2011 ,I remember when I registered as a member on dpselfhelp.com I was really desperate and living in a total different world.
Ironically and because I haven't found so many Lebanese members i stopped logging in and checking my profile.
Until yesterday (29 Feb 2012),which means after 10 month since the date i created my profile I received an email informing me that someone sent me a friend invitation on dpselfhelp.com...it was so weird because I forgot that i was suffering from this PSYCHOLOGICAl problem and that I am a member in a dp website....

I am writing this letter to inform you all that after years of struggles I am 100% healed,I tried it all from:zoloft,cypralex,depakine,epanutin,hatha yoga, transcendental meditation,third eye meditation,fasting,hypnosis,natural herbs remedies,reading about enneagram ,quantum physics...

All didn't work for me the only thing that help is facing my fears,dp is only fear stuck in our subconscious mind and when the fear is strong enough you try to escape reality by creating your own imagination word.

I am not writing this letter to tease you and tell you how great i am,i just want to inform that i found a very simple technique that helped me a lot and changed my life and I am willing to share it with you.I will do my best to meet you in person and help you as much as i can. so please if you want to contact me send me private messages.


----------

